# Steingut, Magnetrinnen/Umwuchtmotoren



## c.wehn (17 August 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich bin mir unsicher ob ich jeden Frequenzumrichter für Umwuchtmotoren bzw Magnetrinnen einsetzen kann...

Wir haben einen Kunden der sehr alte Steuergeräte von Aviteq hat die teilweise nichtmehr richtig arbeiten und suchen deshalb Ersatzgeräte.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu wie man solche Antriebe steuert ? 

MFG


----------



## Per (17 August 2010)

*Unwuchtmotoren*

Für Unwuchtmotoren kann fast jeder Umrichter eingesetzt werden.
Muss nur mit der Dimensionierung aufpassen, da die Unwuchtmotoren beim Anlauf bis zu 6 fachen Nennstrom über längeren Zeitraum aufnehmen (lange Anlaufzeit) die Hochlauf Rampe sollte trotzdem so kurz wie möglich sein.

  Für die Magnetrinnen gibst auch neue Steuergeräte von Aviteq

  Gruß Per


----------



## c.wehn (17 August 2010)

Gibt es denn noch alternativ Hersteller zu Aviteq?


----------



## edi (17 August 2010)

Hallo,

also für Magnetrinnen und Antrieb dazu:

http://www.j-vm.com


----------



## Per (17 August 2010)

*Reo*

Oder REO

http://www.reo.de/

Gruß Per


----------



## riesermauf (17 August 2010)

Oder
http://www.ife-bulk.com/de/content.php?pageId=4653


----------



## klausbre (17 August 2010)

*Magnetrinnen*

Hallo, 

Unwuchtmotore sind für einen FU kein wirkliches Problem, wenn man
- diesen groß genug auslegt
und
- einen ordentlichen Bremswiderstand vorsieht

Magnetrinnen werden typ. mit Phasenanschnittsteuerungen betrieben
(s. REO u.s.w.).

Magnetrinnen lassen sich auch mit einem FU regeln, habe ich auch schon ein paar Mal gemacht. Wichtig ist dass der Umrichter 
- keine Vektorregelung, Schlupfkompensation etc. verwendet
  (hier würde er sich gnadenlos verrechnen)
- keine Probleme hat nur zwischen zwei Phasen belastet zu werden
  (das können wirklich nicht alle)

Manche FUs haben sogar die Möglichkeit nur die Spannung zu reglen und
die Frequenz fix zu lassen, wie es eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung auch machen würde, was ich für optimal halten würde.

Was bringt es dann einen FU zu nehmen???

Ganz einfach:
- FUs haben einfach die viel, viel höhreren Stückzahlen und können daher 
  wirklich deutlich preiswerter angeboten werden.
- FUs sind i.d.R. technisch weiter fortentwickelt, als die einfachen 
  Phasenanschnittgeräte was z.Bsp. Busanschlüsse, Platinenaufbau, Lebensdauer etc. 
  angeht.


----------

